# Hi everybody! (In my best Dr. Nick voice)



## ipscscott (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all!  Found you guys (and gals) through a Google search a few days ago and have been lurking (and laughing) since.  The humor section is great! My coworkers all think I've gone crazy. Thought it was time to sign up and say hey. 

Just a little about me by way of introduction...
At the moment my only cert is as First Responder, but I'm nearly done with my EMT-B program (taking my exam July 9 & 11, wish me luck).  Unlike most here, I'm not actually in the healthcare profession, I work for an entirely different kind of circus.  My current employer thought it wold be a good idea for a handful of the FR's we have on staff to continue on to EMT. I got to be one of those lucky ones.  So far, I'm having a blast and really learning a lot.  

Looks like this site will be another great resource.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Stevo (Jun 24, 2005)

howdy


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.

I believe Chimpie started out in the same type of situation you're in with your employer, but I'll let him explain it to you.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard from Southern California!

I was kinda in the same boat as you. Work in occupational safety, and got involved setting up a medical response team...got my FR through that. Got me interested, so went on to get my EMT, then ended up joing the local VFD.

Again, welcome.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to the AREA 51 of EMS...


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from Vermont.

You are not that much different than the rest of us. I work for our highway department full time and babysit our towns EMS part time. :blink: 

Stay awhile and join in. Don't let some of us scare you away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome... I'm the reverse.... Started as an EMT, now working security..... "Mommy! I wanna play ambulance today......."

What sort of backround do you come from?

Jon


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 25 2005, 06:26 AM
> * babysit our towns EMS part time. :blink:
> *


 gee... that explains soooooooo much about Stevo

Jon


----------



## Summit (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Dr. Nick!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 25 2005, 10:46 AM
> * "Mommy! I wanna play ambulance today......." *


 a line i've heard come from you're mouth all to many times...

ipscscott... pay no attention to the hyper baby medic on the backboard in the corner.

and again, welcome


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 25 2005, 09:46 AM
> * "Mommy! I wanna play ambulance today......."
> 
> *


 Do you still say that?


WELCOME TO THE FIRST LEVEL OF HECK


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 11:49 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 25 2005, 09:46 AM
> * "Mommy! I wanna play ambulance today......."
> 
> *


Do you still say that?
 [/b][/quote]
 almost daily


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 25, 2005)

My day job has nothing to do with healthcare.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 25 2005, 05:48 PM
> * My day job has nothing to do with healthcare.   *


 Funeral Director?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 10:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jun 25 2005, 05:48 PM
> * My day job has nothing to do with healthcare.  *


Funeral Director? [/b][/quote]
 No, we've had this discussion, I'm a CPA.  But not an accountant.  I do auditing/consulting.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2005)

Welcome!

During the day I'm a teacher / student, and every so often I whip out the 'ole uniform and play EMT


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 11:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 11:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jun 25 2005, 05:48 PM
> * My day job has nothing to do with healthcare.  *


Funeral Director? [/b][/quote]
 Conflict of interest or what?


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 26, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 26 2005, 10:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 26 2005, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conflict of interest or what? [/b][/quote]
 Depends.


----------



## ipscscott (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott_@Jun 24 2005, 04:06 PM
> *...I work for an entirely different kind of circus. *


MedicStudentJon, see quote above.  Let's just say that I wasn't exactly being facetious with my choice of words here.  

vtemti:  Me? Get scared away? Nah, you guys are tame compared to a some of the forums I've participated in. Just wait 'till I have a little more free time to play on the 'puter. Then you'll all begin to regret all the kind words. He he!

Summit: Thanks, at least someone got the Simpsons ref.

Anyway, thanks all for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 26 2005, 11:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 26 2005, 11:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conflict of interest or what? [/b][/quote]
 one of the Operations Suprevisors at the Ambo Co that Jon and I volunteer at is a Deputy Coroner... now that's a conflict of interest.

"oh i don't feel like working a code today..."

 :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome!!!!

I am like Jon except I started as an EMT and I currently work as an EMT. So actually I'm not like Jon... I'm just normal.


----------



## 007medic (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi, it is nice to have you along for the ride. Now one simple question, why did you address us as guys and (gals) and not gals and (guys) LOL Just kidding, it is nice to have you!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 27 2005, 11:34 AM
> * Hi, it is nice to have you along for the ride. Now one simple question, why did you address us as guys and (gals) and not gals and (guys) LOL Just kidding, it is nice to have you! *


 It's about time somone did


----------



## ipscscott (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 27 2005, 10:34 AM
> *why did you address us as guys and (gals) and not gals and (guys)*


I always save the best for last, of course!   B)


----------



## vtemti (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott+Jun 28 2005, 11:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ipscscott @ Jun 28 2005, 11:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-007medic_@Jun 27 2005, 10:34 AM
> *why did you address us as guys and (gals) and not gals and (guys)*


I always save the best for last, of course!   B) [/b][/quote]
 OMG, is that a suck up or a back peddal to redeem yourself? :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott+Jun 28 2005, 10:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ipscscott @ Jun 28 2005, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-007medic_@Jun 27 2005, 10:34 AM
> *why did you address us as guys and (gals) and not gals and (guys)*


I always save the best for last, of course!   B) [/b][/quote]
 Welcome to EMTLife....

I am glad to see you caught on so quickly concerning who rules and who drools!      

Hope you enjoy your stay and since everyone always wants to give advice, here is mine..

While your here, please clean up after yourself, discover the gift of Spell Check, and WHATEVER YOU DO...DON'T FEED JON!!!....oh,  I mean the animals.


----------



## ipscscott (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 28 2005, 04:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 28 2005, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, is that a suck up or a back peddal to redeem yourself? :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I have no comment for that.  B)


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott+Jun 29 2005, 02:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ipscscott @ Jun 29 2005, 02:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no comment for that.  B) [/b][/quote]
 oh sure, take the easy and safe way out!

and Princess, I don't drool. I salivate!


----------



## Jon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 27 2005, 01:13 AM
> *     Welcome!!!!
> 
> I am like Jon except I started as an EMT and I currently work as an EMT. So actually I'm not like Jon... I'm just normal. *


 Hey!

I started as an EMT. too.

I work as an EMT

I go to school to try to be a medic.


----------



## medic05 (Jul 4, 2005)

Howdy y'all new to the site,well stated as an emt, work as one.  Became a medic while I was in the great state of TX then had to move back to IL  :angry:  and due to politics had to start all over again and am now almost done with my NREMT-I program  .  Ifin things work out will be lookin to move back to the Lone Star State with my EMT-I and job to Boot  :lol: .  haha!  But lookin forward to gettin some input from y'all and maybe hepin y'all as well. heres to a bright future and happy 4th y'all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.

or to put it in words a Texan would understand...

We ain't quite right.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

> *Dr. Nick voice*



Whom is this Dr. Nick?

I have been wondering that since it was first posted, just curious.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 4 2005, 07:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He's the quack on the Simpson's.  His trademark intro is, "Hi everybody!" in an upbeat voice.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

Welcome Medic05    


I married a Texan, so you've already got points in my book


----------



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

Is it true they make everything bigger in Texas?

Welcome from Vermont.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> * Is it true they make everything bigger in Texas?
> 
> Welcome from Vermont. *


Why do think I got married to one, I'm shallow


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> * Is it true they make everything bigger in Texas?
> 
> Welcome from Vermont. *


 I dated a guy from Texas once.  Not everything is bigger in Texas.   HAHAHA


----------



## Jon (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jul 5 2005, 06:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jul 5 2005, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> * Is it true they make everything bigger in Texas?
> 
> Welcome from Vermont. *


I dated a guy from Texas once.  Not everything is bigger in Texas.   HAHAHA [/b][/quote]
 that is SOOOO wrong!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 5 2005, 06:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 5 2005, 06:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is SOOOO wrong! [/b][/quote]
 OH, so the real Texas (Texans) must be experienced? Never had the opportunity.

Jon, you are still a ba..................young one. Give it a few more years. You will see where we are comming from.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jul 5 2005, 06:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jul 5 2005, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> * Is it true they make everything bigger in Texas?
> 
> Welcome from Vermont. *


Why do think I got married to one, I'm shallow   [/b][/quote]
 Aaaaaaaah he................. Never Mind! I'm in the gutter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 5 2005, 06:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 5 2005, 06:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaah he................. Never Mind! I'm in the gutter!!!!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
 LMAO...I live in the gutter


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jul 4 2005, 07:06 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jul 4 2005, 07:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 4 2005, 07:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He's the quack on the Simpson's.  His trademark intro is, "Hi everybody!" in an upbeat voice. [/b][/quote]
 My favorite Dr. Nick scene is the one where he's examining Homer in the hospital and there's a page over the PA "Paging Dr. Nick Riviera, please call the coroner." and he responds "The coroner? I'm so sick of that guy."


----------



## 007medic (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I see that I am going to have to watch more of the Simpson to understand what everyone is talking about. I think I have only seen it once in my life


----------



## vtemti (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jul 5 2005, 10:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jul 5 2005, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO...I live in the gutter   [/b][/quote]
 You too? That's great. We're neighbors! :lol:


----------

